# GIVEAWAY for Inkbird Wifi Sous vide Cookers



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 16, 2020)

Congratulations to our lucky winner 

 pa42phigh

*You won the Wifi 1000Watts Sous vide* **
 Please PM me your name and mailing info claim your prize  

Here is the discount code if you are still interested, will save you money! Please don't miss it :
Link: *15% CODE* for* Sous vide*： 3ZLVQ74P 
DEAL PRICE：*$68.84* (REGULAR PRICE：$80.99）

Thanks for friends who entered, see you next giveaway!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Giveaway time! Inkbird is giving away one *Wifi 1000Watts Sous vide* *to this awesome community.* ❤ 

 KEY FEATURES :
Free app ,no limit for multi people connect
preset values will be saved after power off
Precision Temperature and Time
Protection and Temperature Alarm

*Rules: Comment under this post. One Lucky winner will be randomly drawn on 19-Oct.*


----------



## justplainbob (Oct 16, 2020)

sounds great 
thanks


----------



## jcoleman66 (Oct 16, 2020)

Cool!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 16, 2020)

Sounds cool...thanks inkbird!

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Oct 16, 2020)

im in!  thanks inkbird!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 16, 2020)

Sign me up


----------



## Steve H (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## sdesi1981 (Oct 16, 2020)

In please, and thank again


----------



## 2Mac (Oct 16, 2020)

Count me in please.
I'm really curious about this method of cooking.
Thanks again Inkbird!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 16, 2020)

Would be the way to begin to SV as I'm not yet sold on doing SV. 
So count me in.

Warren


----------



## pa42phigh (Oct 16, 2020)

Thx I’d love a chance to win


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## robrpb (Oct 16, 2020)

Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## JonDon (Oct 16, 2020)

Sign me up please.  Thanks!


----------



## DIYerDave (Oct 16, 2020)

Would love to try one. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 16, 2020)

WOW!  What a great offer!

Please include me.

Thanks,

John


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 16, 2020)

Another generous offer, I'm in.


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 16, 2020)

Please count me in.  I just bought the vacuum sealer during Amazon days this week, this will be the perfect companion to it.  And a great addition to my Inkbird collection.  Thanks.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 16, 2020)

Pleas put my name in the hat.


----------



## Woodzman (Oct 16, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Giveaway time! Inkbird is giving away one *Wifi 1000Watts Sous vide* *to this awesome community.* ❤
> 
> KEY FEATURES :
> Free app ,no limit for multi people connect
> ...


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Oct 16, 2020)

Would love to have that! My anova  is toast!


----------



## Jett (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks inkbird


----------



## smoking4fun (Oct 16, 2020)

I have an Anova and a Joule - I'm interested in trying this one.


----------



## creek bottom (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks Inkbird! Count me in!


----------



## mike243 (Oct 16, 2020)

Count me in , thanks for the chance again


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 16, 2020)

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## bigal162 (Oct 16, 2020)

That looks great. Please sign me up.


----------



## udaman (Oct 16, 2020)

please add my name in.
I'am really wanting to try sous vide style of cooking.
Thx Inkbird


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 16, 2020)

Yup, I’m in. Thanks a bunch Inkbird.


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 16, 2020)

Another great giveaway. Inkbird rocks!


----------



## JCAP (Oct 16, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## ChuxPick (Oct 16, 2020)

Awesome, please count me in, and thank you.


----------



## bassman (Oct 16, 2020)

I would love to have one of these.  I bought one awhile back, but my good friend of over 40 years was here when it arrived.  I never even got to try it out as he staked claim to it.  Thanks for a chance to
win one.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm in! Thanks again Inkbird!


----------



## mike1ranger (Oct 17, 2020)

Its great to see the giveaways. Thanks much!


----------



## dons2346 (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm in, thank you


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm in as well! Thanks Inkbird!


----------



## tropics (Oct 18, 2020)

I would like one of them thank you


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 18, 2020)

I had the pleasure of demoing one of these and they are great. I already owned an Anova that I'd had for awhile and while it works ok I like the Inkbird unit a lot more. While I still have both units the Inkbird is the one I use unless I'm doing something that requires two running at the same time. It seems to heat faster and the wifi works great. I can put something in set the temp and time and go out and do whatever I need to and not have to worry about checking it or keeping track of the time because the program will let me know when it's done. If I'm in the middle of something an extra 10 or 15 minutes usually doesn't matter because it's still going at the temp I set it at when I started. This thing will keep the temp you set within about 1 degree the entire cook no matter how long you have it running. I've done cooks ranging from about 2 hours to 30 hours and it has worked perfect every time. I used ours last night to do a couple porterhouse steaks 2 hours at 130 then a quick sear and it comes out great every time. I could have used the pit boss or propane grill heck I could have started some charcoal or wood and cooked them that way but the wife and I both prefer this method because of how it comes out. You know you do it on any of those devices and it never seems to come out exactly the way you want you had a flare up or cooked a couple minutes to long or the wind caused temp variation whatever with the SV that doesn't happen.  Another thing to consider is that while most of us cook to USDA recommended temps that all changes using SV because if you hold that meat at X temp for X minutes it's considered safe according to the USDA.  We eat salad with chunks of chicken breast in it a time or two a week tying to eat healthier. I sometimes smoke some chicken breasts then vacuum seal them to use as needed but I have to take them to 165 to be considered safe with the SV I do them at 150 for 4 hours and it meets the USDA specs and results in a much moister product.
If you don't own one you should they are great for all kinds of things I know I use ours mostly for steaks and chicken but a lot of our members use them for so much more check out their threads and the food they produce. If you read all of this sorry it was so long and hope it didn't ramble to much.

Inkbird thanks for the support and giveaways you do


----------



## Smokin' Lady (Oct 18, 2020)

Me,please.


----------



## Cj7851 (Oct 18, 2020)

Awesome! Count me in.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks for the chance!
Jim


----------



## conradjw (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm in for a chance


----------



## dr k (Oct 19, 2020)

I spoke to a beekeeper this weekend about liquefying crystallized honey and microwaves get it too hot too quickly. He said a 120°F water bath and  this temp won't degrade the honey.


----------



## pa42phigh (Oct 26, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Congratulations to our lucky winner
> 
> pa42phigh
> 
> ...


Thx I think I sent a pm I’m not sure of how it works


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 26, 2020)

Congrats!  Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 26, 2020)

Congratulations,  hope you enjoy it!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 27, 2020)

Nice gain in your toys.  

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 28, 2020)

Thanks for the like pa42phigh it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## 2Mac (Oct 28, 2020)

Congrats to you. Enjoy it.


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 2, 2020)

I received my prize today thx you 

 Inkbirdbbq
  and @smokingmeatfourm for doing these contests!! They are the real deal folks


----------



## donaltman3 (Nov 5, 2020)

pa42phigh said:


> I received my prize today thx you
> 
> Inkbirdbbq
> and @smokingmeatfourm for doing these contests!! They are the real deal folks


Let me know how you like it.. I'd love to see a write up.. I am thinking this might be good for you to smoke summer sausage then vacuum seal and finish in the SV to the same time and to better control results.


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 6, 2020)

donaltman3 said:


> Let me know how you like it.. I'd love to see a write up.. I am thinking this might be good for you to smoke summer sausage then vacuum seal and finish in the SV to the same time and to better control results.


I’ll definitely be doing the summer sausage, I’ll post when I do.. I used the sv machine on some strip steaks last night  the temperature were spot on


----------

